# How to get villagers to buy stuff from retail?



## LoonieToonies (Feb 14, 2015)

I put up a deer shirt in retail while beau was there in hopes he would buy it and change... But he pings for EVERY other piece of furniture for sale but mine! I have listed it at 95 bells which is reasonable. Why won't he ping for the deer shirt? I've pushed him towards it and everything


----------



## snapdragon (Feb 14, 2015)

Maybe take out everything else?


----------



## LoonieToonies (Feb 14, 2015)

snapdragon said:


> Maybe take out everything else?



I may have to...


----------



## snowblizzard24 (Feb 14, 2015)

Another thing you could do is just go out and go back in to kinda reset is pings for stuff. Did you put the shirt up when he was in the shop? If not, then he should be able to ping after going out and in. Otherwise, you should probably wait for another time he comes to retail or wait until he asks for a shirt.


----------



## Arabelle (Feb 15, 2015)

Are you trying to have Beau change into the deer shirt?

You can just order multiple, like 4-5 deer shirts and send it to him in the mail.  Eventually (and hopefully) he will change into it.. I send my villagers 2 same shirts at a time and it works for most of the time.  

If you don't mind TTing a few hours, you can send the letter around 4:58 p.m. and save the game.  When it's past 5 p.m. go check if the villager changed into the shirt you sent him/her.  Since the mail gets delivered at 5 p.m.  In your case, check on Beau.  If he did change, yay c:  if not, just quit without saving, load the game and check again. xD. Hope this make sense.. c:


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 15, 2015)

Usually if I want them to buy something and they're in there, I push them towards the object. It's weird that isn't working… Is it a good price?


----------



## kasane (Feb 15, 2015)

If you altered the price/displayed it when he was in Re-Tail, he won't buy it.
And just keep on pushing him into the shirt :d


----------



## infinikitten (Feb 15, 2015)

When I want a villager to change into a shirt, I empty my inventory of everything besides that shirt and just keep talking to them until they try to buy it off me. Usually they change into it immediately afterward, but on rare occasions they'll just display it in their house - I had Marshal buy scale armor or something and then just put it on display instead of wearing it. Meanwhile he initiated a trade, some piece of furniture for one of my tees, and he put that on instead. /shrugs


----------



## daniduckyface (Feb 15, 2015)

I would just keep trying to push him into it, if that doesn't work then i would just send him 4-5 of that shirt and he should put one of them on and display one which you can later buy off of him when he invites you over


----------



## Karminny (Feb 15, 2015)

I sent my Dizzy a #5 shirt... and he put it in Retail...


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 15, 2015)

Wait, you said you put up the shirt there _while_ Beau was in the shop? I don't think villagers will buy items you put up if you put them up while they were in the shop.


----------



## Karminny (Feb 15, 2015)

They usually dont


----------

